# Hot dog



## Nadine Beck

Hi --

At my son's middle school, he is being taught that "hot dog" in SPanish is 
"perro caliente."  I see that listed as the dictionary definition here, as well.  

Have you guys ever heard this used?  It sounds completely like English to me, the kind of thing my friends and I would have said in high school as a joke, like "colgating" on a test (worse than failing.)  Anyone know any other ways to say hot dog?  Maybe it's just such a totally American food that it has an americanized name in SPanish....

Thanks!
--Nadine


----------



## luis masci

Aquí los conozco como "panchitos" (son los hechos con pan de viena y salchichas.
Sandwich, si en lugar de salchicha lleva carne.


----------



## u18ca2

I would say 'perrito caliente' (I learnt Spanish in Spain as did my teachers)


----------



## CheRie

Nadine, I think  *perro caliente* is the term mostly used in Spanish.


----------



## Alicia_Neera

Cherie, en España se dice Perrito caliente, aunque en el resto de los países hispanohablantes no lo sé. Quizás tengas razón.


----------



## crises

En el castellano peninsular conviven "perrito caliente" (del inglés "hot dog") o simplemente "frankfurt" (puesto que "frankfurt" es la denominación popular de las "salchichas de Frankfurt").

Un saludo


----------



## Sofia29

Pancho.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Bibysnice

Hola, buen día, pues aquí en México decimos *Hot dog* tal cual, eso es aqui en la frontera norte. No estoy muy segura como lo dicen en el resto del país, pero creo que *Hot Dog *es la forma más común.
 
Saludos!!
** 
*Biby *


----------



## Soledad Medina

Los hispanos de Estados Unidos le llamamos perro caliente.
Saludos
SM


----------



## Mateland

Que tal salchicha?


----------



## crises

Salchicha es sólo el contenido. "Perrito caliente" o "frankfurt" se refieren al concepto de un bollo de pan abierto por la mitad y con una salchicha dentro.


----------



## Bibysnice

Si crises, pero hay que ver algo, cada región tiene su manera de nombrar las cosas, incluso alimentos, yo sé que en alguna parte le llaman salchicha o perro caliente, Nadine tiene que elegir de acuerdo a la región en que vive que traducción es la que va a utilizar.


----------



## Soledad Medina

Muy importante este comentario.  El nombre que le vamos a dar depende del país donde nos encontremos.  Si yo voy a Argentina puedo llamarle de una forma que no sería la apropiada en España porque allí no me entenderían.

Si la persona que hace la pregunta vive en Estados Unidos no tiene otra opción que llamarle "perro caliente".

Saludos
SM


----------



## Bibysnice

Exacto, para darnos a entender tenemos que adaptar lo que queremos de decir, de acuerdo al lugar, región o país al que nos dirijamos.


----------



## Mateland

De acuerdo!!!


----------



## La Mariana

Hola! creo que habría que matizar un poco. Aquí en España llamamos perrito caliente al 'hot dog', pero NO perro caliente. Usado así creo que podríamos pensar en una definición con connotaciones sexuales


----------



## crises

Bibysnice said:
			
		

> Si crises, pero hay que ver algo, cada región tiene su manera de nombrar las cosas, incluso alimentos



Me parece estupendo y estoy de acuerdo en que se deben respetar las diferentes formas de denominar a un mismo concepto en los diferentes dialectos de una lengua. 

Desconocía totalmente que en algún lugar de habla castellana se utilice el término "salchicha" para describir un bollo de pan abierto por la mitad y con una salchicha dentro. El DRAE no incluye ninguna acepción con ese significado (en el que el contenido describe el continente) ni tampco "salchicha" tiene entrada en el Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas.

Por eso creo que una cosa son los dialectalismos (como puede ser "pancho" o "perrito caliente") y otra cosa es un uso incorrecto del lenguaje, como es el hecho de simplificar un concepto dándole el nombre del contenido al continente, muy probablemente por simple dejadez lingüística.

Si alguien sabe justificarme el por qué de "salchicha" como "hot dog" le estaría muy agradecido. 

Un saludo 

EDIT: Bien pensado, sería el mismo fenómeno lingüístico por el cual una "hamburguesa", es decir, una variedad de carne, acaba dando nombre a un tipo de bocadillo. Pero en ese caso es porque el concepto que entra en la lengua castellana es el inglés norteamericano de "hamburguer", en el cual ya se ha producido la denominación del contenido por el continente.


----------



## Soy Yo

En el inglés de EE.UU., creo que el uso ha evolucionado...yo siempre decía de niño "hot dog" para refererirme al "sandwich" (pan con salchicha y condimentos); "weiner" o "frankfurter" para referirme a la salchicha sola. (Creo que decíamos más "weiner" o "weenie".) "Frankfurter" también tiene forma apocopada "frank".


----------



## Mateland

Bueno, solo es que lo he leido puesto en letreros en partes de Latinoamerica especificamente en Costa Rica. Yo soy americano y pregunto no me impongo que eso es el caso. 

Salchichas pueden ser sausages tambien pero a me me parecen hot dogs. Se ven exactamente igual. 

Yo topo con estas cosas todos los dias en mi trabajo. "Tiradores" no son "jaladeras" y "hacer funcionar el inodoro" no es bajarle el servicio sanitario. Son diferencias que yo veo como estudiante de Espanol y traductor. En mi idioma yo creo que menos diferencias existen. 

Como americano y traductor a veces me frustra ver las direencias porque impide la communicacion en mi trabajo especialmente cuando se considera que estudie' en Espana.


----------



## Soledad Medina

No, que yo sepa la palabra perro caliente no tiene ninguna connotación sexual entre los hispanohablantes de Estados Unidos.

Si en España quieren llamarle perrito caliente es una decisión muy respetable, pero nosotros aquí le llamamos perro caliente.  

En España se usan muchas palabras que aquí sonarían feas. O sea que cada lugar tiene derecho a usar sus propias palabras.

Cordiales saludos
Soledad


----------



## crises

Una duda sobre los "hot dogs": ¿La salchicha con la que van rellenos es "weiner" (de Viena) o "frankfurter" (de Fráncfort)? ¿Son conceptos muy distintos? ¿Existen "wiener hot dogs" y "frankfurter hot dogs"?


----------



## Nadine Beck

Definitivamente pienso que tenemos que decirlo de distintas maneras dependiendo en donde estamos. Pero estoy en desacuerdo con esto:



			
				Soledad Medina said:
			
		

> Si la persona que hace la pregunta vive en Estados Unidos no tiene otra opción que llamarle "perro caliente".


Los Estados Unidos es un país grande y es poblado en distintas partes con Latinos de distintas regiones. Estoy segura que si habría dicho "perro caliente" en Boston, donde la población Latino es dominado por Puertorriqueños, la gente lo habrán tomado como broma. A lo mejor lo tomarán así también en Nueva York. Pero aquí en DC lo enseñan en las escuela..... 

Tengo claro que hay lugares donde "perro caliente" no funciona -- ¡lo que me sorprende es que es la manera preferida de decirlo en tantas partes! Les agradezco a todos por haberme clarificado eso.


----------



## auburngrad

Hola,

My friend from Mexico calls a hotdog a "salchicha"

"Perro caliente" means a dog that is hot and panting with his tongue out : )


----------



## Soy Yo

War Eagle!  He oído "perrito caliente" pero no me opongo a ninguna de las opciones.


----------



## ACPend

Hey everybody...
I just wanted to say, salchicha is the hot dog as it is, perro caliente is the bread (a bun) and the hot dog, with anything else you want to put in it. Frankfurt or wiener or another kind of hot dog, would be just a different type of salchicha. (it can be the brand or the way the salchicha is made or if it has something inside). But south american countries, that I know, you dont say perro caliente to refer to a hot dog, but to refer to the whole thing (bread, hot dog and complements). In that case you  would say salchicha. Salchicha can have different meanings (like in a slang way) (jeringonzas) but it also depends on the context the person uses the word.
I hope I didn't confuse you... hehhee... I may even had confused myself a little...
By the way, thanks a lot to all the people who make this site possible, I love it, it has been so helpful!! Thanks a lot..
Take care,
Andrea


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Bibysnice said:
			
		

> Si crises, pero hay que ver algo, cada región tiene su manera de nombrar las cosas, incluso alimentos, yo sé que en alguna parte le llaman salchicha o perro caliente, Nadine tiene que elegir de acuerdo a la región en que vive que traducción es la que va a utilizar.


Pues en el Valle de México, tambiénse le conoce como Hot dog, El nombre no cambia obviamente por nuestra influencia con los EE.UU


----------



## pickypuck

Por estos lares, perrito caliente, como se ha dicho. Pero en Chile me dijeron que se decía "completo" y como no ha salido, pues ahí va mi aporte.

¡Olé!


----------



## Camilo1964

Hola!

En Venezuela se le llama "perro caliente" al hot dog, independientemente del tipo de salchicha que se utilice.

En el lenguaje popular y de los adolescentes se le puede llamar igualmente "asquerositos" y también simplemente "perros". Por ejemplo:

*Estos asquerositos están bien buenos!!!!*

*Vamos a comernos unos perros en el perrocalientero de la esquina!!!*

Saludos,

Camilo


----------



## Josema

Hola:
Volviendo al tema del hot dog y los diferentes nombres que adopta en otros países, sólo puedo aportar con los nombres que se le da acá en Chile dependiendo de los ingredientes que éste incluya.
Pan + vienesa + mayonesa = *Especial*
Pan + vienesa + palta y tomate = *Italiano*
Pan + vienesa + tomate + chucrut + salsa americana = *Completo*

Bueno, existen más denominaciones, pero creo que esas son las más comunes acá en Chile. Por ejemplo, acá nadie diría *"perro o perrito caliente"*


----------



## suso26

ahhh pues ante sen México se le conocia como "perro caliente" pero ahora es nacionalmente conocido como en USA.. Hot Dog..


----------



## chics

crises said:
			
		

> Salchicha es sólo el contenido. "Perrito caliente" o "frankfurt" se refieren al concepto de un bollo de pan abierto por la mitad y con una salchicha dentro.


 
Completamente de acuerdo!!!
Contenido = *salchicha*
Bocadillo de salchicha de frankfurt en bollo =* frankfurt*
(la versión de las pelis dobladas, jamás en la calle! para el bocadillo americano este:
*perrito caliente*)
Bocadillo de salchicha en pan bueno =* bocadillo de salchicha*

 NUNCA PARA NADA *perro caliente*, que hace pensar que se come carne de perro!​


----------



## clm2206

Hola

Aquí en el Perú se llama _hot-dog_ a la salchicha dentro pan. Si vas a comprar en la sección de embutidos puedes pedir "medio kilo de hot-dog, por favor", auque si estás en un carrito en la calle pides "deme dos hot-dog, por favor", y se entiende que los quieres también con el pan. Ahora bien, cuando se quiere ser más específico (o técnico), se le denomina "salchicha tipo hot-dog", pues existen distintos tipos de salchicha.

Un saludo


----------



## chics

ACPend said:
			
		

> Hey everybody...
> I just wanted to say, salchicha is the hot dog as it is, perro caliente is the bread (a bun) and the hot dog, with anything else you want to put in it.
> Frankfurt or wiener or another kind of hot dog, would be just a different type of salchicha. (it can be the brand or the way the salchicha is made or if it has something inside).
> Andrea


 
No, no, the type of salchicha that I've seen in a hot dog is a frankfurt!!! Maybe bad quality, but it's frankfurt style.

A salchicha-salchicha is different, you see the meat, it's not homogeneus....​


----------



## Pilarcita

En el centro y occidente de México, en cualquier lugar que venden los hot dogs se les dice tal cual, pero coloquialmente se usa muchísimo decir vamos a comernos unos perros calientes.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Pilarcita said:
			
		

> En el centro y occidente de México, en cualquier lugar que venden los hot dogs se les dice tal cual, pero coloquialmente se usa muchísimo decir vamos a comernos unos perros calientes.


¡¡¡¡¡Ah sí!!!!!!!Pues nunca lo he escuchado


----------



## Bilma

Pilarcita said:
			
		

> En el centro y occidente de México, en cualquier lugar que venden los hot dogs se les dice tal cual, pero coloquialmente se usa muchísimo decir vamos a comernos unos perros calientes.


 

I agree with you. Hot dog or perro caliente is used in Mexico .


----------



## Retired

Soy Yo said:


> En el inglés de EE.UU., creo que el uso ha evolucionado...yo siempre decía de niño "hot dog" para refererirme al "sandwich" (pan con salchicha y condimentos); "weiner" o "frankfurter" para referirme a la salchicha sola. (Creo que decíamos más "weiner" o "weenie".) "Frankfurter" también tiene forma apocopada "frank".


May I offer a correction? “Weiner” is correctly spelled “wiener,” never “weiner.” An easy way to remember this is that “Wien” is the German name for what in English is “Vienna” (in Spanish, “Viena”) and “wiener” is the German adjective (“Viennese”/“vienés”) referring to anyone or anything from Vienna. All three languages maintain the order of the vowels in “Wien,” and that order persists in the English “wiener.” People here in New England don’t seem to understand this, and it drives me nuts!

By the way, it’s “hamburger,” not “hamberguer.”

Oh, and I’ve always understood that if you buy a package of hot dogs at the grocery, you get only the meat, but if you order a hot dog in a restaurant or at a hog dog stand, you get “the works” — bread, meat, condiments, and all — ready to eat.  So “hot dog” can mean either just the sausage or the entire sandwich, depending on context.


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

pickypuck said:


> Por estos lares, perrito caliente, como se ha dicho. Pero en Chile me dijeron que se decía "completo" y como no ha salido, pues ahí va mi aporte.
> 
> ¡Olé!


En efecto, en Chile un _*hot dog*_ se pide como un _*completo*_ cuando deseas tomate, mayonesa y chucrut, o un _*mayo-tomate*_ si lo deseas sin chucrut. Puedes pedir también un *italiano* si deseas tomate, mayonesa y palta (aguacate), por los colores (aproximados) de la bandera italiana. En forma general, todos éstos son un _*hot dog.*_

En Argentina, Chile y Uruguay (creo también Peru) no pedirías un _*perro caliente*_, pues connota un _perro sexualmente excitado_.


----------



## 2sERBW

yo he oido hock dog ja pero en serio no tengo idea de si eso es correcto o si hay mas de una persona que lo usa.


----------



## Soy Yo

¿Has oído "hock dog" de una persona que habla en inglés? ¿Lo has visto escrito? Si no lo has visto escrito, es posible que sea sólo una manera peculiar de pronunciar "hot dog". Hay poca diferencia cuando dices las dos frases; "hock dog" y "hot dog"...supongo que es por el punto de articulación de la "d" y la "t" inglesas.


----------



## Retired

Nunca he oído a nadie decir “hock dog,” tampoco lo visto en cualquier lugar escrito.  Creo que puedo asegurarle confiadamente que es nada más que una pronunciación equivocada por alguien que no sabe leer ni hablar.


----------



## Moritzchen

Pues llámenlo como quieran. Asegúrense que quien los escuche los entienda. Acá es "hot dog" en el norte de México es "perro caliente", en el sur de Sudamérica es "pancho". Y es siempre lo mismo, es mejor si les agregan mostaza.


----------



## Jaén

Retired said:


> Nunca he oído a nadie decir “hock dog,” tampoco lo visto en cualquier lugar escrito. Creo que puedo asegurarle confiadamente que es nada más que una pronunciación equivocada por alguien que no sabe leer ni hablar.


Sí, eso pasa con personas de bajo nivel de escolaridad, generalmente. Otro error de pronunciación es con la palabra "pizza", que la pronuncian como "picza" 


Moritzchen said:


> Pues llámenlo como quieran. Asegúrense que quien los escuche los entienda. Acá es "hot dog" en el norte de México es "perro caliente", en el sur de Sudamérica es "pancho". Y es siempre lo mismo, es mejor si les agregan mostaza.


 
Concuerdo con Moritzchen. Y que a nadie se le ocurra pedirle al "panchero" que le cambie el relleno por otra parte del perro!


----------



## Fantasmagórico

Moritzchen said:


> Pues llámenlo como quieran. Asegúrense que quien los escuche los entienda. Acá es "hot dog" en el norte de México es "perro caliente", en el sur de Sudamérica es "pancho". Y es siempre lo mismo, es mejor si les agregan mostaza.



 Las dos frases clave son: "asegúrense que quien los escuche los entienda" y "es mejor si les agregan mostaza (en el sur de Sudamérica)".Un venezolano en Montevideo, al que le sirvieran un "pancho" o "frankfurter" ("franfrute" en la pronunciación de muchos uruguayos), se sentiría totalmente estafado. El "perro caliente" que se vende en las calles de Caracas contiene repollo, cebolla, mayonesa, mostaza, ketchup y a veces hasta papas fritas y queso rallado. Pero el concepto uruguayo de "hot dog" es una salchicha en un pan, con un hilito de mostaza. Los más osados le agregan también un hilito de mayonesa.
  Y al parecer, en Chile son aún más austeros:



Josema said:


> Pan + vienesa + mayonesa = *Especial*



Si eso es el "especial", ¿cómo es el "sencillo", Josema?


----------



## clot

En Chile se llaman "completos" pero llevan tomate, palta y mayonesa

saludos


----------



## Moritzchen

Well, now we are talking about condiments. Here you get the dog, and you have some containers with mustard, ketchup, relish, chopped onions and chopped chiles; you add whatever you want.

Lo escribí en inglés porque no sé cómo se dice "relish" en español.


----------



## Tezzaluna

In Costa Rica they are called perros calientes.

TezzaMoon

PS.  Hi Moritzchen!


----------



## polli

Moritzchen said:


> Lo escribí en inglés porque no sé cómo se dice "relish" en español.


¿no es salsa agridulce con pepinos, o algo así?


----------



## Moritzchen

Es algo así. Y kómo se shama?


----------



## polli

Niiidea  salsa roja agridulce con pepinillos...


----------



## Alea

Acá en Perú les llamamos hot dog tal cual, y a mí me gusta con mayonesa, mostaza y ají... ufff... ¡qué rico! 

Pancho he visto que le dicen a la digamos, "salchicha" (porque acá en Perú también le llamamos "hot dog" a la salchicha) incrustada en un palito de anticucho (brocheta para que me entiendan) y cocinada al fuego de una parrilla.


----------



## Tezzaluna

Moritzchen said:


> Es algo así. Y kómo se shama?


 
Aliño agridulce.

Tezza


----------



## gdiaz

clot said:


> En Chile se llaman "completos" pero llevan tomate, palta y mayonesa
> 
> saludos



En Chile se llaman simplemente completos si llevan chucrut y mayonesa. Italianos con tomate, palta y mayo. Especiales si sólo llevan mayonesa...


----------



## Oluc (Yvon)

En Venezuela, venden "perritos calientes" en las calles.
Para mí, frankfurt(er), como wiener, es solo la salchicha.
Además, criá que "sandwich" fuera "bocadillo" hasta "emparedado" en España y "torta" en México.


----------



## Jaén

Oluc (Yvon) said:


> En Venezuela, venden "perritos calientes" en las calles.
> Para mí, frankfurt(er), como wiener, es solo la salchicha.
> Además, criá que "sandwich" fuera "bocadillo" hasta "emparedado" en España y "torta" en México.


No, eso ya se discutió en otros hilos (*bocadillo, que no sandwich*)

En México, la influencia del americano se quedó en "hot dog", "frankfurter" o "wiener" constituyen un refinamiento con el que ni soñamos 

El hot dog en México lleva sólo tomate y cebolla picaditos en vinagre, "salsa catsup", mayonesa y mostaza. Ah, claro! Sin faltar el chile jalapeño en vinagre. Nunca los vi ni con repollo, "chucrute" y ni aguacate. No sé si en algún lugar del país lo sirven con esos ingredientes.

Más detalle cultural: En Brasil lo sirven de varias maneras, pero el más tradicional lleva puré de papas, el tomate con cebolla picados ("vinagrete"), ketchup, mostaza y mayonesa y "*batata palha*", una papa frita cortada en tiritas muy finas. No sé si hay de esto en otros países. En México la Barcel quiso venderla, pero "no pegó".


----------



## Alea

Jaén said:


> Más detalle cultural: En Brasil lo sirven de varias maneras, pero el más tradicional lleva puré de papas, el tomate con cebolla picados ("vinagrete"), ketchup, mostaza y mayonesa y "*batata palha*", una papa frita cortada en tiritas muy finas. No sé si hay de esto en otros países. En México la Barcel quiso venderla, pero "no pegó".


 
Acá en Perú en una cadena de cines venden el hot dog con "papitas al hilo" que sería el equivalente a "batata palha" pero aparte de ahí no lo he visto vender así en otro sitio... y es que francamente, no pega porque las papitas se caen, el hot dog es para comerlo con mayonesa u otras salsas más pero con papitas no va.

Saludos,

Margarita.


----------

